# Bull red setup



## FSUNOLE (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new rod and reel setup, ideally used to target bull reds from the bridges and Bob Sikes. I've been scouting on the forums trying to see what everyone uses but can't decide what the best setup is, I'm also not sure at what point it becomes overkill, I've got a Penn battle 3000 but I use that for slot reds. So how much bigger should i go? My price range is 150 to 200. Any help you guys could give me would be awesome.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

FSUNOLE said:


> I'm looking to get a new rod and reel setup, ideally used to target bull reds from the bridges and Bob Sikes. I've been scouting on the forums trying to see what everyone uses but can't decide what the best setup is, I'm also not sure at what point it becomes overkill, I've got a Penn battle 3000 but I use that for slot reds. So how much bigger should i go? My price range is 150 to 200. Any help you guys could give me would be awesome.


Our bull red spinning outfits are 8 ft Ugly Stik Catfish models with Shimano Symetre 3000 reels. The reels hold 150 yards of 30 lb power pro or 110 yards of 50 lb power pro. We prefer the 50 lb power pro because you can really horse the fish away from structure when needed. The downside is the 15 lb drag, so the fish can really be tricky to put in the net, and they can still make some decent 2nd and 3rd runs when they spook close to the boat. With only a 10 lb drag, I'm sure the Battle 3000 will work sometimes, but might be marginal with feisty bull reds in a strong current. If you like the Battle, then step up to the Battle 5000 and you'll have up to 20 lbs of drag and over 200 yards of 50 lb power pro, which is enough muscle for just about any bull red.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I use 8000 series reels for the most part even though it is overkill I like having the extra power to the get the fish in for a fast release. You cannot go wrong with a spinfisher v!!! I have two of them and they winch them in. Also have a battle and its almost as good but still prefer the spinfisher. Also have a symetre 3000 loaded with 15 pound power pro that hopefully I can break in this weekend but seems like a solid light tackle reel along with the fierce. For bull reds I'd get at least a 5000 series reel.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't go wrong with an Abu C4 loaded with 30 or 40 pound braid. Aside my the C4 I use a number of other reels for targetting big bulls. I have an Okuma Cedros 65 (my favorite - PERFECT reel for fishing big reds on the bottom from Sykes, an Okuma Raw 8k (overkill but works awesome for horsing them away from the pilings), an Abu C3, & an Abu 7000i.


----------



## FSUNOLE (Oct 10, 2013)

Alright thanks for the help guys. I'll probably go out later today and see what I can find. I do like my battle so I might upgrade that, but we'll see.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Diawa SL30SH on a Shimano Teramar Rod. Its got great feel, casts a mile and has a good backbone. Its not a spinning set up tho.


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Bob sykes*



ThaFish said:


> Can't go wrong with an Abu C4 loaded with 30 or 40 pound braid. Aside my the C4 I use a number of other reels for targetting big bulls. I have an Okuma Cedros 65 (my favorite - PERFECT reel for fishing big reds on the bottom from Sykes, an Okuma Raw 8k (overkill but works awesome for horsing them away from the pilings), an Abu C3, & an Abu 7000i.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice to meet you guys the other night !!!! Hope to be back down in mid November to do a little King fishing !!! And may be getting hooked up with guys for a little sharking !!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

